# HOWTO: Install Linux Gentoo of stage3 (use Grub4Dos).



## valsorym (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, now you say: "Hey, Hey. guy. you wrong choose forum".
I know. This is a commercial move.



> Gentoo-user search gentoo howto-install,  and finds this forum. He sees that to install FreeBSD as much fun as the Gentoo Linux.
> * If you do not believe this is an example let look.
> Maybe He will stay on FreeBSD.
> * One gentoo-user less then - the day is lived not in vain.



I hope the gates of hell will not open and an admin will not delete my account! ===
=== I apologize in advance. ===

I designed in a convenient form to write to a text file that you could comfortably carry on USB Flash.
* All packages are going with Linux.

```
Installing GNU/Linux Gentoo
                                 (H O W T O)

Ukraine
30.10.2011
Doorways
  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Installing and configuring Grub4Dos.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    A. Receiving the packet Grb4Dos.
       You need download the Grub4Dos. Download last official release.
       url (en): http://www.themudcrab.com/acronis_grub4dos.php
       url (ru): http://www.greenflash.su/Grub4Dos/files/links.htm

       Unix way.
       ~~~~~~~~~
       $ mkdir -p ~/grub4dos
       $ cd ~/grub4dos
       $ wget "http://www.themudcrab.com/downloads/
                      grub4dos-0.4.4-2009-03-31_(official_release).zip"
       $ ls
       grub4dos-0.4.4-2009-03-31_(official_release).zip

       * If you use Linux:
       $ unzip "grub4dos-0.4.4-2009-03-31_(official_release).zip"

       * If you use FreeBSD:
       $ unzip x "grub4dos-0.4.4-2009-03-31_(official_release).zip"

       $ ls
       grub4dos-0.4.4  grub4dos-0.4.4-2009-03-31_(official_release).zip

       Windows way.
       ~~~~~~~~~~~~
       Grb4Dos has *.exe installer for Windows.
       Unzip archive and install Grub4Dos. But first read documentations:
       url (en): http://www.themudcrab.com/acronis_grub4dos.php
       url (ru): http://greenflash.su/Grub4Dos/files/install.htm
            
       * You  can  follow the  "unix way", correcting  action  regarding  your
       operating system.

    B. Preparation USB Flash carrier.
       You have to format the USB flash drive to the file system FAT32.

       Unix way.
       ~~~~~~~~~
       * If you use Linux:
       # dmesg | tail
       *** Know the name of the device. This is probably a /dev/sdb device.
       # umount /dev/sdb
       # mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1 -n 'gentoo'

       * If you use FreeBSD:
       # ls /dev/
       *** Know the name of the device. This is probably a /dev/da0 device.
       # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/da0s1 bs=512 count=1
       # newfs_msdos /dev/da0s1

       Windows way.
       ~~~~~~~~~~~~
       Run terminal, and format USB Flash device.
       # format h:
       *** Device 'h' - it is your device.
           
    C. Install Grub4Dos.
       Mount your USB Flash device. For simplicity, we assume that (unix), our
       unit is installed in: /mnt/flash, (windows) in H:\.
           
       Unix way.
       ~~~~~~~~~
       $ cd ~/grub4dos/grub4dos-0.4.4/
       $ cp grldr menu.lst defualt /mnt/flash/

       Windows way.
       ~~~~~~~~~~~~
       Read instruction:
       url (en): http://www.themudcrab.com/acronis_grub4dos.php
       url (ru): http://greenflash.su/Grub4Dos/files/install.htm

       * Unzip  the  archive  and copy the files: grldr,  menu.lst, defualt on
       your USB Flash device.

       Rewrite /mnt/flash/menu.lst file to this kind of:
       --------------------------------------------------------------------
            color white/black yellow/blue white/black white/black
            timeout 10
            default /default

            title GNU/Linux Gentoo i386.
            fallback 1
            map /main/install-x86-minimal-20111025.iso (hd32)
            map --hook
            root (hd32)
            chainloader
            boot

            title Reboot your computer.
            fallback 2
            reboot

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Preparation USB Flash device.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Even earlier, we will install the boot loader Grb4Dos. Prepare  the layout
    of USB Flash device:

    A. Create a structure of directories and subdirectories.
            
       Unix way.
       ~~~~~~~~~
       $ mkdir -p /mnt/flash/main
       $ mkdir -p /mnt/flash/gentoo
       $ mkdir -p /mnt/flash/gentoo/backup

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Getting Gentoo files.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    For Ukraine and Russia have the following mirrors:
    Ukraine:
        ftp://gentoo.kiev.ua/
        http://gentoo.kiev.ua/ftp/
        rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    Russia:
        ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/
        http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/
        rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    The author of the Ukraine, because will be used: 
        url: ftp://gentoo.kiev.ua/

    A. Download minimal GNU/Gentoo Linux.
       $ cd /mnt/flash/main/
       *** Look at the last version LiveCd available mirror: 
       ... > releases/x86/current-iso/
       *** Now available: install-x86-minimal-20111025.iso ~ 121 Mb.
       $ wget "ftp://gentoo.kiev.ua/releases/x86/current-iso/
                     install-x86-minimal-20111025.iso"

    B. Download Gentoo install files.
       $ cd /mnt/flash/gentoo/
       *** The latest version "stage3" download from here:
       ... > releases/x86/current-iso/
       *** Now available: stage3-i686-20111025.tar.bz2
       *** The latest version "portage"
       ... > snapshots/current/
       *** Download portage-latest.tar.bz2 version.
       $ wget "ftp://gentoo.kiev.ua/releases/x86/current-iso/
                     stage3-i686-20111025.tar.bz2"
       $ wget "ftp://gentoo.kiev.ua/releases/snapshots/current/
                     portage-latest.tar.bz2"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    The first launch.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Configure your computer (BIOS) to boot from a USB Flash device.
    Connect your USB Flash device and booted.

    A. Select menu "GNU/Linux Gentoo i686".
       ...
       Enter to boot; F1 for kernels F2 for options.
       boot:

       Click F1 button, we have:
       1. Kernel: gentoo
       Desc..: The 2.6 kernel with multiprocessor support (used by default).
            
       2. Kernel: gentoo-nofb
       Desc..: Same as gentoo, but without the support of the frame buffer.

       3. Kernel: memtest86
       Desc..: to identify errors of local memory.

    B. Run LiveCd GNU/Linux Gentoo.
       Enter next command.
       boot: gentoo cdroot=/dev/loop0 debug
            
       * Will start the  debug shell (ash), now you need mount your USB Flash,
       and send /dev/loop0 on mnt/flash/main/install-x86-minimal-20111025.iso

    C. Run system.
       # mkdir -p /mnt/flash
       # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/flash
       # losetup /dev/loop0 /mnt/flash/main/install-x86-minimal-20111025.iso
           
       Now click Ctrl+d buttons, and run boot main system.

    D. Preliminary checks.
       livecd # mkdir -p /mnt/flash
	   livecd # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/flash
	   livecd # ls /mnt/flash/gentoo/
       portage-latest.tar.bz2 stage3-i686-20111035.tar.bz2

       If you see these files - all is well.
```


----------



## valsorym (Nov 10, 2011)

extension


```
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Setting up the network.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    To configure the network can use the utility net-setup. 
    See the documentation: 
    url (en): http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/
    url (ru): http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/

    A. Commitment to setting the "Internet of lace".
       * Author's version.
           
       View the available devices:
       livecd # ifconfig
       ... WiFi:
       livecd # iwconfig

       Example:
       livecd # net-setup eth0

    B. View the online documentation.
       Go to another terminal (such as Alt + F2).
       EN: # links http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
       RU: # links http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    A breakdown of the disc.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    A breakdown of the disc will be using "fdisk" or "cfdisk" software.
    * And so, I proposed a breakdown of the disc:

    Device        Id          Label         Size          F/S
    --------------------------------------------------------------
    /dev/sda1     83          /boot        64 Mb          ext2fs
    /dev/sda2     82          swap       4096 Mb          swap
    /dev/sda3     83          /          2048 Mb          ext3fs
    /dev/sda4      5                         ***          extended
    /dev/sda5     83          /var       8192 Mb          ext2fs
    /dev/sda6     83          /tmp       4096 Mb          ext2fs
    /dev/sda7     83          /usr      16384 Mb          ext3fs
    /dev/sda8     83          /home          ***          ext3fs
        
    *** - all size.
    Sections  of  the /boot, /var, /tmp  file  system has ext2fs-as they in OS
    GNU/Linux Gentoo need maximum speed. The remaining  partitions  should  be
    formatted as file system journaling (ext3fs, reiserfs, xfs).

    * For home PC, where it will be a lot of video and music, of course better
    to use the XFS partition for /home.
    * A good choice to use reiserfs for /usr/portage.

    If you use fdisk run this software:
    * It is assumed that you are familiar with these programs.
    livecd # fdisk /dev/hda
    Command (m for help):

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Set the file system.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Use these programs to install the necessary file systems.

    Program         Or              F/Sys.
    ----------------------------------------
    mke2fs          mkfs.ext2       ext2
    mke2fs -j       mkfs.ext3       ext3
    ---             mkfs.ext4       ext4
    mkswap          ---             swap
    ---             mkfs.xfs        xfs
    ---             mkfs.jfs        jfs
    mkreiserfs      ---             reiserfs

    Start:
    livecd # mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1    // for: /boot
    livecd # mkswap /dev/sda2       // for: swap
    livecd # mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda3    // for: /
    livecd # mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda5    // for: /var
    livecd # mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda6    // for: /tmp
    livecd # mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda7    // for: /usr
    livecd # mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda8    // for: /home

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Mounting system.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Mounting partitions:
    !!! Pay attention to how to connect the sections.
    ... first root section, then all others.
    livecd # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo
    livecd # cd /mnt/gentoo/
    livecd # mkdir -p boot var tmp usr home && cd
    livecd # chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp
    livecd # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
    livecd # swapon /dev/sda2
    livecd # mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/var
    livecd # mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo/tmp
    livecd # mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/gentoo/usr
    livecd # mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/gentoo/home

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Time setting.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    To check the time, enter:
    livecd # date

    * If the date - the time wrong - and fix them. 
    Format: date MONTH DAY YEAR HOURS MINUTES, for example (27/10/2011 17:10):
    livecd # date 102717102011

    * For empty cells, use the number 0. That is, 03/27/2011 17:10 to March:
    livecd # date 032717102011 - [!] Good.
    livecd # date 32717102011 - [x] Bad.
    
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Unzip the base OS on your hard drive.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Removing the base operating system and system of Portage:
    livecd # cd /mnt/gentoo
    livecd # tar xvjpf /mnt/flash/gentoo/stage3-i686-20111025.tar.bz2
    livecd # tar xvjpf /mnt/flash/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C
                       /mnt/gentoo/usr

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Configuring the Compile Options.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    To edit the  configuration file using the "nano" editor. Use the "-w" flag
    to open the editor with the following parameters without the wrap.
    livecd # alias nw="nano -w"

    * From now value on "nw" will be equal to "nano -w".
    Compilation options specified in the file: /etc/make.conf
    livecd # nw /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

    * After setting up this file, you can go to a real system.
    * Short information (config /etc/make.conf):
    RURL="http://www.gentoo.org/doc"
    url (en): ${RURL}/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5
    url (ru): ${RURL}/ru/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

    * Or see example make.conf:
        /usr/share/portgae/config/make.conf.example
    and viewing available USE flags:
        /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Go to a real system.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    A. Copy information for DNS:
       * Parameter Â«-LÂ» needed to make sure not to copy the sim. link.
       livecd # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

    B. Mounting the /proc and /dev filesystem:
       livecd # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
       livecd # mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

    C. The transition to the new environment:
       livecd # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
       livecd # env-update
       >> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
       livecd # source /etc/profile
       livecd # export PS1="# "

       * First, we are using "chroot" change  root from / (on the installation
        medium) to /mnt/gentoo (located on your partitions).
        * Then  we  create  a  new   environment   using  "env-update",  which
        essentially creates environment variables.
        * We load those variables into memory using "source".
        * export PS1="#"  - just change the greeting line.
```


----------



## valsorym (Nov 10, 2011)

extension


```
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    To be continued...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    A. Update the Portage tree.
       * Must be connected to the Internet. Use the net-setup program.
       *** if you have a slow terminal: # emerge --sync --quiet
       # emerge --sync
       # emerge --oneshot portage

    B. Select Time Zone and Locale.
        Rewrite /etc/locale.gen, add:
            en_US ISO-8859-1
            en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
            ru_RU KOI8-R
            ru_RU.UTF-8 UTF-8
            ru_RU.CP1251 CP1251

        Rewrite /etc/env.d/02locale, add:
            LANG="en_US.UTF-8"        

        Rewrite /etc/environment, add:
            LC_ALL=""
            LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

        Rewrite /etc/conf.d/consolefont, add:
            consolefont="ter-v14n"

        # locale-gen
        # env-update && source /etc/profile
        # emerge -av terminus-font
        # /etc/init.d/consolefont restart

        Find the Right Time in /usr/share/zoneinfo, and copy it /etc/localtime
        * localtime - this is not a directory and file name.
        For Ukraine:
        # cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Kiev /etc/localtime           

    C. Installing the kernel source code.
       For x86 systems, there are kernel as:
       - vanilla-sources (kernel by default linux kernel developers).
       - gentoo-sources (kernel patches that improve performance).
       * I'll use the gentoo-sources.

       # USE="-doc symlink" emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
       # ls -l /usr/src/linux
       lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Oct 30 00:00 /usr/src/linux ->
           linux-3.1.0-gentoo

       * We use USE="-doc" not to impose xorg-x11.
       * We use USE="symlink" to install the ties. In the  second installation
       of the kernel, this flag is not needed.

    D. Obtaining data on the system.
       We need a program "lspci" and "lsmod", for this setup:
       * Use these programs to view your hardware.
       # emerge sys-apps/pciutils

    E. Run the kernel configuration menu.
       # cd /usr/src/linux/
       # make menuconfig

       After  the  kernel  is  configured, I  would  recommend  to  keep it in
       kakoyto temporary file.
       I named my file: kernel-3.1.0-gentoo.conf
       *** Re content you upload the file, copy it to /usr/src/linux load this
       ... file and save (name): .config

       * Read this manual:
       url (en): http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/BLK_DEV_BSG.html

    F. Compilation and installation.
       After  configuring  your  kernel  configuration, you  need  to  compile
       and install.
       # make && make modules_install
        
       After  completion of  the compilation, copy the  kernel image to /boot.
       # cd /usr/src/linux/
       # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.1.0-gentoo

       !!! Now, new  kernel  has  "kernel-3.1.0-gentoo" name. It  is necessary
       to install the bootloader.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Create a file /etc/fstab.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    This file contains the mount points partitions.
    # alias nw="nano -w"
    # nw /etc/fstab
        -----------------------------------------------------------------
        /dev/sda1   /boot           ext2        noauto,noatime      1   2
        /dev/sda2   none            swap        sw                  0   0
        /dev/sda3   /               ext3        noatime             0   1
        /dev/sda5   /var            ext2        noatime             0   0
        /dev/sda6   /tmp            ext2        noatime             0   0
        /dev/sda7   /usr            ext3        atime               0   0
        /dev/sda8   /home           ext3        atime               0   0
        /dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom      auto,user   noauto              0   0
        proc        /proc           proc        defaults            0   0
        shm         /dev/shm        tmpfs       nodev,nosuid,noexec 0   0

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Hostname, Domainname etc.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    # nw /etc/conf.d/hostname 
    * add line:
    HOSTNAME="dp"
 
    * add line(s) in:
    # nw /etc/conf.d/net
    config_eth0=( "192.168.1.7 broadcast 192.168.1.7 netmask 255.255.255.0" )
    routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
   
    # nw /etc/hosts
    * add line(s):
    127.0.0.1     dp.homenetwork dp localhost

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Setting the root password.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Enter new password, after cmd:
    # passwd
    # echo "tts/0" >> /etc/securetty
    
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    File System Tools.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    If you use XFS, ReiserFS or JFS:
        
    File System     Software        Emerge for your system
    ========================================================
    XFS	            xfsprogs	    -># emerge xfsprogs
    ReiserFS	    reiserfsprogs   -># emerge reiserfsprogs
    JFS	            jfsutils	    -># emerge jfsutils
        
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Installing the GRUB boot.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    To install GRUB, first add it to the system:    
    # emerge grub
    # nw /boot/grub/grub.conf
    
    * nw it is alias nano -w.
    * If there is no file /boot/grub/grub.conf - perhaps incorrectly unmounted
    partitions, or boot installed.
        -------------------------------------------------------------------
        default 0
        timeout 1
        title=GNU/Linux Gentoo (kernel-3.1.0-gentoo).
        root (hd0,0)
        kernel /boot/kernel-3.1.0-gentoo root=/dev/sda3
       
    # grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
    # grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
        (fd0)   /dev/fd0
        (hd0)   /dev/sda
        (hd1)   /dev/sdb

    # exit
    livecd # cd
    livecd # umount -l /mnt/gentoo/dev{/shm,/pts,}
    livecd # umount -l /mnt/gentoo{/boot,/proc,}
    livecd # reboot

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    The End.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Go to system:
    Login: root
    Password: (Your root password)

    # useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash iamuser
    # passwd iamuser
    # Password: (Enter the password for john)
    # Re-enter password: (Re-enter the password to verify)

    * iamuser - your user name.
```


----------



## valsorym (Nov 10, 2011)

My /etc/make.conf example:

```
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Architecture:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Compilation settings:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# How many kernel for your CPU: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ^processor | wc -l
# [!] You need install ccache: emerge ccache.
CC="gcc"
CXX="g++"
CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
CCACHE_SIZE="5G"
CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"
MAKEOPTS="-j5"
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --autounmask=n"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Mirrors:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.kiev.ua/"                   # for emerge-webrsync
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"    # for emerge --sync

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Languages of the system:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
LINGUAS="ru en uk"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Video card:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
addvideocard="${VIDEO_CARDS}"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Sound card:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ALSA_CARDS="snd_hda_intel"
SUPPORT_ALSA="1"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Web cam:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CAMERAS="canon"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Input devices:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# For notebook (recomend only): evdev synaptics
# For PC (recomend only): keyboard mouse
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"     # for notebook.
addinputdev="-gmp"                  # do not use mouse in console.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Confirm the license automatically:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACCEPT_LICENSE="* PUEL -@EULA"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Update version:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# For the latest updated sources use "~x86",
# + to obtain stable - "x86":
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Features:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
fline=""
fline="${fline} ccache"             # Cache compile process.
                                    # [!] ccache soft must be  installed,  see
                                    # "Compilation settings" sector.
fline="${fline} parallel-fetch"     # Parallel file loading.
#fline="${fline} userfetch"          # ...
#fline="${fline} buildsyspkg"        # ...
#fline="${fline} candy"              # ...
#fline="${fline} metadata-transfer"  # ...
FEATURES="${fline}"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# USE Sector:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
cpu_core2duo="x86 mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4_1 -sse4_2 -aesicm"
cpu_corei5="x86 mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 aesicm"

cpu="${cpu_corei5} -3dnow -3dnowext"
video="${addvideocard} ggi -3dfx"
audio="alsa sound nas -sox"
media="gstreamer flac vorbis mplayer mp3 mp4 mpeg aac audiofile cdda \
        cddb dv ffmpeg mtp win32codecs xine"
image="jpeg jpeg2k gif tiff png svg pdf xmp djvu jbig \
        gimp gphoto2 openexr opengl"
x11="X xinerama session xorg udev nptl vdpau v4l2 wxwidgets gtk gtk2 xv \
        xvid gtkhtml rdesktop \
        -gnome -libgda -qt -qt3 -qt4 -kde -xface -dmx -kdrive -minimal \
        -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb \
        ${addinputdev}"
fss="ntfs fat ext4 ftp samba"
devel="python mysql msql mysqli innodb sqlite sqlite3 perl atm expat \
        javascript latex pch postgres tcl tidy wxwidgets xml xmlrpc \
        -fortran -fltk -cjk -apache2 -bsf -mssql -interbase -ruby \
        -php -tokenizer -oracle \
        -sybase -sybase-ct -adabas -cgi -fastcgi -java -java6 -lua -mule"
archivers="szip gzip bzip2 zlib"
network="wifi adns ieee1394 tcpd zeroconf \
        -ipv6 -icq -jabber -xmpp -jingle -msn -yahoo"
general="css dvd dvdr source apm pch threads gnutls icu bash-completion \
        fbcon gudev bluetooth inifile pcmcia usb \
        -gpm -cups -xine -acpi -semantic-desktop -xinerama -aqua"
others="cairo cxx introspection lcms utils xpdf-headers"

hardware="${cpu} ${video} ${audio} ${network}"
system="${x11} ${fss} ${archivers} ${devel}"
multimedia="${media} ${image}"

USE="${hardware} ${system} ${multimedia} ${general} ${others}"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Others:
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log qa"
PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"
```


----------



## xibo (Nov 11, 2011)

You forgot to show some package-specific use-flags in /etc/portage/package.use, and to activate some packages via /etc/portage/package.keywords. Also, I think your *LINGUAS* should look like _ru_RU_, _en_US_ and _en_UK_.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 11, 2011)

What the?


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 11, 2011)

Why would users who are perfectly glad with FreeBSD need to install Gentoo?


----------



## valsorym (Nov 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xibo.*
> You forgot to show some package-specific use-flags in /etc/portage/package.use, and to activate some packages via /etc/portage/package.keywords.



/etc/portage/package.use

```
app-text/djvu qt3
app-portage/layman git subversion
sys-devel/gcc libffi
app-accessibility/gnome-speech -espeak freetts
dev-libs/openobex irda
dev-lang/fpc source
games-strategy/wesnoth -dedicated
games-strategy/freeciv -dedicated -auth
www-servers/apache av dav_fs authn_file auth_digest authz_groupfile
gnome-extra/sensors-applet lm_sensors
games-fps/worldofpadman -dedicated maps
media-video/avidemux -qt4
media-libs/sdl-mixer timidity 
app-arch/unzip rcc
app-text/fbreader gtk -qt3 -qt4
x11-libs/libXft newspr
x11-libs/cairo newspr -directfb
media-libs/fontconfig truetype ubuntu
media-libs/freetype ubuntu truetype -bindist  -hinting -auto-hinter -behavior
media-libs/taglib rcc
app-editors/emacs toolkit-scroll-bars gconf -Xaw3d -motif
app-admin/webmin apache2 mysql postgres
sys-apps/hal disk-partition
sys-apps/parted device-mapper
media-gfx/splashutils hardened
media-libs/libsdl ggi joystick libcaca
media-libs/swfdec gstreamer
dev-db/libdbi-drivers postgres
app-cdr/k3b emovix musepack musicbrainz
net-dns/avahi qt3 dbus
media-sound/mpd -zip -bzip2 audiofile libmms modplug musepack ao
media-plugins/audacious-plugins scrobbler timidity icecast cdaudio mtp tta 
app-office/openoffice templates
app-emulation/wine xml samba
media-gfx/inkscape wmf doc
media-gfx/pstoedit plotutils
net-im/pidgin prediction python perl
media-libs/libgphoto2 canon directory
app-editors/cssed plugins
x11-libs/qt-core qt3support
dev-util/eclipse-sdk java6 doc
app-arch/p7zip rar wxwidgets
media-video/ffmpeg vhook
kde-base/quanta doc
media-libs/openjpeg tools
dev-util/netbeans php
dev-python/imaging tk
dev-python/pygobject threads
dev-lang/python tk threads
dev-util/anjuta devhelp doc glade sourceview 
x11-libs/qt-gui qt3support exceptions
media-gfx/gimp python
games-fps/ut2004-alienswarm -dedicated
games-fps/alienarena -dedicated
games-fps/ut2004 -dedicated
games-fps/ut2004-bonuspack-mega -dedicated
games-fps/ut2004-bonuspack-ece -dedicated
media-video/vlc optimisememory -qt4 samba sdl sdl-image skins speex sse stream
app-office/lyx html X cups docbook latex nls rtf
app-crypt/gpgme pth
www-client/mozilla-firefox java
dev-java/sun-jre-bin nsplugin
dev-java/sun-jdk nspluginx11-libs/wxGTK X
dev-libs/boost tools expat
media-libs/netpbm -jpeg2k
x11-libs/fltk -cairo
x11-libs/wxGTK X
www-plugins/adobe-flash -64bit
x11-terms/xterm -toolbar
dev-util/git cvs
media-video/mplayer -cpudetection custom-cpuopts -bindist
app-shells/bash plugins
dev-util/netbeans -java
games-fps/nexuiz maps
sys-fs/udev extras -old-hd-rules
dev-python/PyQt4 sql
#x11-libs/qt-webkit kde accessibility
x11-libs/qt-qt3support accessibility kde
games-puzzle/jag extras
sci-electronics/gnucap examples
net-libs/opal sip
net-libs/ptlib wav
x11-base/xorg-server -kdrive dmx
sci-visualization/gnuplot wxwidgets
gnome-base/gnome -ldap -esd -cups
dev-java/kaffe gmp -alsa esd
sci-mathematics/scilab examples
media-sound/banshee ipod doc podcast karma
media-sound/exaile cddb
dev-lang/python sqlite
media-sound/quodlibet trayicon ipod tta musepack
sci-electronics/geda examples doc
net-print/cups samba
sys-fs/udev devfs-compat
sys-block/gparted fat hfs jfs ntfs
sys-apps/hal disk-partition 
#policykit apm consolekit
#sys-auth/consolekit policykit
x11-apps/fusion-icon -qt4
net-im/qutim  mrim ssl vkontakte yandexnarod
media-libs/libemf doc
media-gfx/imagemagick bzip2 corefonts djvu doc fftw fontconfig fpx graphviz gs
media-libs/libgphoto2 canon
games-simulation/openttd -dedicated icu
media-gfx/pstoedit emf
media-gfx/inkscape dia -inkjar lcms mmx nls postscript spell wmf
media-gfx/imagemagick autotrace
dev-db/mysql big-tables extraengine profiling extraengine
gnome-base/gvfs samba
x11-misc/xscreensaver new-login
app-editors/gedit-plugins bracketcompletion charmap colorpicker drawspaces
dev-lang/ruby -ssl
dev-java/jruby -ssl
dev-db/sqlite extensions secure-delete
net-misc/openssh skey
x11-terms/mrxvt utempter menubar
app-admin/conky X alsa eve hddtemp imlib math nvidia portmon truetype
www-client/midori html doc idn
mail-client/claws-mail spamassassin xface
x11-libs/qt-webkit kde
media-plugins/audacious-plugins midi
gnome-base/gvfs gdu
media-sound/xmms -jack
gnome-extra/evolution-data-server -ldap
mail-client/evolution -ldap
dev-perl/DBD-mysql build
media-gfx/graphicsmagick -imagemagick
dev-lang/php cli cgi apache2 mysql zlib pcre session gd xml postgres gd xml 
dev-util/anjuta -symbol-dbx11-libs/wxGTK X
x11-libs/fltk -cairo png jpeg
dev-util/qt-creator cvs doc subversion examples qtscript
sys-devel/gcc gcj objc++
dev-libs/vdk doc
dev-util/vdkbuilder doc
games-fps/freedoom  doomsday
games-fps/doom-data doomsday
app-emulation/wine -win64
games-simulation/openttd aplaymidi
media-sound/audacity alsa ffmpeg flac id3tag -jack -ladspa libsamplerate -midi 
net-p2p/transmission -qt4
dev-libs/libxml2 python
sys-block/parted device-mapper
media-libs/libgpod python
sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility fat
media-libs/libgpod python
app-editors/gedit python
x11-libs/vte python
gnome-base/gnome-menus python
sys-devel/gdb python
net-libs/rb_libtorrent python
dev-libs/boost python
x11-libs/qt-gui -exceptions -mng -nas
gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto -bluetooth
media-libs/libgpod mono
x11-base/xorg-server -udev
dev-vcs/subversion python
app-text/poppler qt4
x11-libs/qt-core private-headers
x11-libs/qt-assistant doc
x11-libs/qt-gui private-headers
x11-libs/qt-script private-headers
media-video/ffmpeg custom-cflags custom-cpuopts -cpudetection
media-video/mplayer custom-cpuopts custom-cflags mpg123
net-fs/samba swat
dev-db/mysql big-tables latin1
x11-libs/gtk+ cups 
dev-java/icedtea6-bin -nsplugin
media-gfx/fontforge cairo 
media-fonts/dejavu fontforge
media-libs/libcaca -java
sys-auth/consolekit policykit
dev-libs/libgcrypt static-libs
dev-libs/libgpg-error static-libs
media-video/dirac -mmx
media-gfx/autotrace -imagemagick
media-gfx/pstoedit -imagemagick
gnome-base/gnome-panel bonobo
gnome-base/gvfs gnome
sys-auth/pambase consolekit
app-arch/rar all_sfx
dev-lang/gprolog doc examples
app-office/abiword collab cups -debug gnome grammar latex -libgda math openxml
app-text/evince dbus -debug djvu doc dvi nautilus t1lib tiff
app-emulation/virtualbox extensions qt4
app-cdr/k3b -debug dvd emovix encode ffmpeg flac hal lame mad musepack 
media-video/vlc X a52 aac aalib alsa (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi cdda 
app-misc/mc -slang
dev-libs/chmlib examples
app-arch/upx-ucl lzma
app-admin/testdisk jpeg ntfs
sys-fs/ntfsprogs gnome
www-plugins/gnash agg cairo dbus doc fbcon ffmpeg gnome gstreamer gtk mysql
dev-db/sqlite unlock-notify
media-libs/lcms python
media-video/totem -bluetooth -debug -doc galago nsplugin upnp youtube
net-im/psi crypt dbus extras jingle spell ssl webkit xscreensaver
sys-libs/glibc -glibc-omitfp
dev-libs/popt static-libs
media-sound/shntool alac flac mac shorten sox wavpack
media-gfx/scantailor  dewarping
app-portage/layman cvs
media-libs/libpng apng
net-libs/glib-networking ssl
media-video/mplayer2 win32codecs -bindist
dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk opencl
app-office/libreoffice cups custom-cflags dbus gnome gstreamer gtk java 
media-sound/lmms fluidsynth stk
media-gfx/sane-backends -v4l
media-libs/mesa gles  shared-dricore
net-misc/italc system-libvncserver
sys-libs/zlib minizip
```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```
media-libs/mesa **
x11-base/x11-drm **
x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau **
x11-libs/libdrm **
#dev-util/kbuild ** games-strategy/spring ~x86
games-util/springlobby ~x86
```

/etc/portage/portage.use

```
x11-libs/pixman* -sse2
app-arch/unzip* rcc bzip2 unicode
x11-base/xorg-server* -udev
```




> Originally Posted by *xibo.*
> Also, I think your LINGUAS should look like ru_RU, en_US and en_UK.


No, it is correct writed: "ru en ua".



> Originally Posted by *pkubaj.*
> Why would users who are perfectly glad with FreeBSD need to install Gentoo?





> Originally Posted by *Albert Einstein.*
> You will never decide the issue, if you will think the same way as those who created it.


Sometimes you need to do something that goes beyond the everyday.

For me, installing Gentoo was a challenge. My friend assured me that Gentoo Linux is better FreeBSD. How could I object to it if I don `t know the real truth?!
Now I can say for sure - FreeBSD better.


----------



## valsorym (Nov 11, 2011)

This time I'm using FreeBSD 9.0 - is that it appeared (improved) the possibility of magazine in the UFS, the ability to install to ZFS, better bsdinstall'er (better than sysinstall in older versions) - so good that it can be turned off. 

Now I install FreeBSD 9.0 in hand-mode. But understand how to do it then I was able to leash when installed Gentoo. Gentoo handbook focuses on the  hand installation. FreeBSD handbook for installation using sysinstall / bsdinstall. 

Because of Gentoo was easier to understand the basis for UNIX (although GNU Linux is not UNIX , but still).

I've only just (two to three months) switched from Windows to FreeBSD, and much more do not know - and it was important to me (*installing gentoo).


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 11, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> I've only just (two to three months) switched from Windows to FreeBSD, and much more do not know - and it was important to me (*installing gentoo).



I used Gentoo a couple years back. I also use Funtoo now here and there. I found that Gentoo is a very educational distro. Some of the effort the user puts into the install can be knowledge brought back to BSD( i.e. fstab setup)

I'm looking forward to 9.0 release so I can run BSD on my laptop. It is nice to know when there is a compatibility delay from newer hardware that there is a Linux distro which emulates the feel of BSD.

congrats doorways on making it through the gentoo install. iirc it took me several tries the first time I did it.


----------



## valsorym (Nov 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *UNIXgod.*
> It is nice to know when there is a compatibility delay from newer hardware that there is a Linux distro which emulates the feel of BSD.


Gentoo project has Gentoo/FreeBSD project too. See on WiKi or Gentoo handbook.
It is really *"good emulation". 


Yes, Gentoo nice (cool/good * Sorry for my English) distribution, But I do not like GNU/Linux conception.

It's like comparing Battlefield 2 (* BSD) vs Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Linux).
BFBÐ¡2 - newer and have better graphics. But the structure of the management team is very weak - that leads to chaos.
BF2 menie realistic - but the squad management at the highest level.
** Sorry for the Allegory.

From the late 90's years structure Gentoo reusable changed. The structure of FreeBSD - no.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 12, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> Why would users who are perfectly glad with FreeBSD need to install Gentoo?



Did you even read what he wrote?


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 12, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Did you even read what he wrote?



Yes, but I don't believe people would search how to install Gentoo on a forum about FreeBSD. I used to use Gentoo for some time (after I got a bit familiar with FreeBSD). I installed it by following: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml
And NEVER would I thought to look here were I to try once again, since I think their official handbook is better, because it's official


----------



## valsorym (Nov 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *pkubaj.*
> Yes, but I don't believe people would search how to install Gentoo on a forum about FreeBSD.


Maybe I'm a bad person - but my first search for instructions on installing Gentoo was through using Google. This led me to the forum. A forum led me to intresting article. And only then I read the handbook.



> Originally Posted by *pkubaj.*
> And NEVER would I thought to look here were I to try once again, since I think their official handbook is better, because it's official


Yes, you're right - it is better to use official resources. But not everything can be found in the Handbook. Not all writing is written there as we need! - So we are opening a search engine (google / yahoo / etc) and are search.



> Originally Posted by *doorways.*
> This is a commercial move.


You do not think that I was quite seriously?

Probably someone from FreeBSD users will want to try to install Gentoo for comparison (that would once and for all to understand that Linux is worse than FreeBSD). Perhaps this article will be useful to them.


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, so it was a misunderstanding. I often have problems with differing whether something is a joke or not especially since no emoticon was used.


----------



## valsorym (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *pkubaj.*
> I often have problems with differing whether something is a joke or not ...


Sheldon it is you? (sorry could not resist). 
* The Big Bang Theory.



> Originally Posted by *pkubaj.*
> .... especially since no emoticon was used.


Sorry, it is my bad!


----------



## fonz (Nov 13, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> Sheldon it is you? (sorry could not resist).


If I'm not mistaken Sheldon uses Ubuntu, which suggests that he's not that smart after all


----------



## valsorym (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *fonz*.
> If I'm not mistaken Sheldon uses Ubuntu, which suggests that he's not that smart after all


- yes, you are right!



> Originally Posted by *Sheldon Cooper*.
> Ah, Ubuntu, my favourite linux-based operating system.



Perhaps with the release of FreeBSD 9.0, he changed his mind! 
*** This post is actually converted into Off-Top! ***


----------



## Simba7 (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't worry. I switched to Gentoo awhile ago (around 2007) and definitely switching back once 8.3 or 9.0-RELEASE comes out. I like the ZFS filesystem, and I miss FreeBSD (been using it since 1998). I have several x86-based systems and half a dozen SunFire V100s that would love to have a stable OS once again.

The Gentoo community is decent, but when they need to update a needed package (linux-headers), they keep asking "why?". Plus, they pull specific packages without actually fixing the problem (webmin, etc). This was one reason I distanced myself from Linux for quite awhile.

So.. Back to FreeBSD I go. I will miss the "emerge" command, but I'm sure FreeBSD has something like it when I need to update all my ports.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 14, 2011)

I, for one, am tired of the OP's current push of Linux and knocking of FreeBSD on this board and hope his account is deleted. If I wanted to know about Linux, I'd go to a Linux forum and find this thread out of place.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 17, 2011)

@drhowarddrfine

Err... what? Why are you frustrated by this guy? Don't read this thread, end of story.


----------

